# Vizsla Hunting Photos



## v-john

With hunting season started up everywhere, I figured that we could start a thread just with some pictures from the hunting season. Or field trials. Just vizslas doing vizsla hunting type things. Click on the photos if you want to enlarge them. 

Abby's First Wild Quail shot over her point. 




Riley on the left, Sis on the right.



Grady was tired...



Sis standing a bird.


----------



## SuperV

couple pics from the last two weeks (one i already posted in the November Pic thread)

Yeah thats right - you counted 6 shells for the one cockbird...lol...aside from my poor performance, I like to look at the positives in that the dog got to point the same bird three times before I hit it....

Nate


----------



## WillowyndRanch

SuperV said:


> couple pics from the last two weeks (one i already posted in the November Pic thread)
> 
> Yeah thats right - you counted 6 shells for the one cockbird...Nate


Don't feel bad Nate. I once went 1 for 75 on Dove.

Wonder why they never invited me back... 
Ken


----------



## zigzag

Never get my camera out for the action photo


----------



## hobbsy1010

zigzag said:


> Never get my camera out for the action photo


Maybe it because your always horizontal zigzag!!!!!!!  

Hobbsy


----------



## Kevin

7 from 10!! 

4 before lunch!


----------



## zigzag

hobbsy1010 said:


> zigzag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never get my camera out for the action photo
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it because your always horizontal zigzag!!!!!!!
> 
> Hobbsy
Click to expand...

Haha. I know I can't figure out how to fix that. I'm sure I would have a better shot.


----------



## SuperV

WillowyndRanch said:


> SuperV said:
> 
> 
> 
> couple pics from the last two weeks (one i already posted in the November Pic thread)
> 
> Yeah thats right - you counted 6 shells for the one cockbird...Nate
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad Nate. I once went 1 for 75 on Dove.
> 
> Wonder why they never invited me back...
> Ken
Click to expand...

lol...for whatever reason i am having a terrible time this season on the easy shots. I actually know why...i have too much time to think about the shot. I don't have any trouble with the shots where i only have time to react....I guess thats why its hunting and not shot shooting...

Nate


----------



## harrigab

well it was a wild grouse experience, no guns as it was a sunday, but dogs were hunting just the same, here's one of Ruby trying to glide in to landing


----------



## mlwindc

From W's first hunt Wednesday before thanksgiving. Eight pheasants


----------



## redbirddog

Two of my favorites.


----------



## redbirddog

A couple more.


----------



## sniper john

Some old ones of Blaze


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zigzag

Sniper John. That is a nice mixed bag of game. My dog would have a hard time retrieving gees. Looks like you have hunted a lot of ground.


----------



## R E McCraith

V still my beating heart - this is what PIKE lives 4 - need I say more !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

Cabelas skid Vest & duck tape on the puppy paws - bet your wife lets U fix nothing at home -LOL


----------



## sniper john

zigzag said:


> Sniper John. That is a nice mixed bag of game. My dog would have a hard time retrieving gees. Looks like you have hunted a lot of ground.


You would be surprised what your V can do given the training, the confidence, and the chance. 




[img]

[img]

[img]

[img]


----------



## sniper john

Now for Blaze's nephew Dash Rip Rock. 

Dove hunting. First wild bird retrieve at around 9 months old. 










Dash bringing me a delicious bass during a snipe hunt. He was so proud of himself, I graciously accepted it. 










Dash on a wild covey his first season. 



















Learning to be steady during a goose/crane pass shoot










First wild duck retrieve last winter in some windy cold difficult conditions










Another wild bird point










Dash admiring the fruits of our teamwork










This season's dove










He pointed it, so I shot it. 










As I did with his aunt Blaze, Dash does get to go on depredation hunts. 










I had intended to hold him back on teaching treeing for a couple years, but it was natural and there was no stopping it. I was a houndsman for several years so it is in my roots as well. Therefore If he trees on a hunt, I now knock out his prize.


----------



## R E McCraith

MIXED BAG ! - if U hunt 1 of the best reasons 2 have a V - PIKE is my 4th - 1 thing they had in common - upland or waterfowl - they marked the bird - thursday 1 mallard went down in the bean field - put PIKE on dead bird FIND - off he goes & POINTS - take the long gun & my hunting buddy asks why - simple - if PIKE points the bird is still alive - no idea how you would teach this ! but all 4 did the same thing - then the other side - a wounded bird in the water is history - at the end of the day - a mixed bag makes GREAT EATING !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> MIXED BAG ! - if U hunt 1 of the best reasons 2 have a V - PIKE is my 4th - 1 thing they had in common - upland or waterfowl - they marked the bird - thursday 1 mallard went down in the bean field - put PIKE on dead bird FIND - off he goes & POINTS - take the long gun & my hunting buddy asks why - simple - if PIKE points the bird is still alive - no idea how you would teach this ! but all 4 did the same thing - then the other side - a wounded bird in the water is history - at the end of the day - a mixed bag makes GREAT EATING !!!!!!


strange how they know that, Ruby points an unshot bird, but pegs a pricked bird no bother.


----------



## v-john

Very cool pictures everyone, keep em coming!


----------



## texasred

Cash backing Lucy's point.


----------



## huntvizsla

[img=[URL=http://s288.photobucket.com/user/Tepp1/media/Sask2008043.jpg.html]http://








Karma when she was young, and a lovely handful of sharps she worked up for me on a drizzly day. 









Jasper as a tag-a-long puppy getting an early taste for Hungarian Partridge. Already had a good grip on those birds!









Baron on a walk-up duck hunt - so excited he was drooling and totally ignoring the pesky flies.









And the result of that quick walk - two bluebills!

I have enjoyed seeing the great memories everyone has shared - thank you!


----------



## huntvizsla

I gotta figure out what I did wrong on the pictures.........


----------



## harrigab

huntvizsla said:


> I gotta figure out what I did wrong on the pictures.........


they just need to be resized huntvizsla, I use photobucket to edit pics down to 520 x 360 (I think)


----------



## hobbsy1010

Hey Kev,

Would like to know what vest your boy has on when your out and about?
Need to get similar sort of rash vest for our two!
What size did you buy and where from?

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ice Tails - PIKE in the front yard at his favorite spot - under the bush a red fox den - did pass up a duck hunt this morning - PIKE is not the wimp I am LOL - Ps PIKE is not on point 4 the pic put him on sit stay - please note - when it's cold PIKE never puts the family jewels on the ground - LOL


----------



## redbirddog

This morning in the fields. The intensity of a pointer!


----------



## texasred

Cash on point.
Looks like he can almost taste the scent of birds in the air.


----------



## Kevin

Hey Hobbys,

Just Looking through all the great pic's and seen your question.

I got it from:-

http://www.everythingoutdoor.co.uk/togs-for-dogs-neoprene-coats--m1374-menu.html

Think it was round about a 3M size, but you can measure up and the lady will make to suit.

few different colours as well - Bargain @ £33, Im well please with it


----------



## v-john

Shot Abby's first wild pheasant over her point yesterday. I thought it was a meadowlark at first, and was really surprised when I walked in front of her and a pheasant came up. 
She was just as happy as I was.


----------



## texasred

Looks like she's smiling.


----------



## einspänner

Thanks for sharing, V-John. Now I have a smile to match her's.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/12/from-point-to-bird-in-hand.html

A twelve frame sequence from point to bird in hand above link to my blog.

Great day out in the field today. My son-in-law had the job of taking pictures of a two dog, five hunter hunt. In two hours he took 325 shots with my Nikon D70. 

Of the 16 birds taken, Bailey pointed and retrieved 14 of them. I spent most of the hunt handling Bailey and letting my friends do the shooting. One retrieve was from more than a quarter mile away. Each back to my hand. 

All the training done by my professional dog friends, like Ken Kuivenhoven (Willowynd) and before him Randy Berry and my first trainer, Joe Lambrois, have truly helped in assisting in Bailey evolving into a very high quality hunting dog. Bailey is a joy to hunt behind.

Link to Ken's new website:

http://willowynd-ranch.myshopify.com/

As Bailey is my first bird dog, I couldn't be happier. :

My son-in-law, Ryan's first pheasant hunt experience write-up:

_My New Favorite Sport
Today I had the privilege of observing Bailey in action. Rod was kind enough to invite me along on a pheasant hunt. I wasn't sure what to expect, I have heard Rod's tales of Bailey's numerous hunting excursions and seen the multitude of ribbons marking his accomplishments, but hearing and seeing are two very different things. Now, I have seen Bailey race through the woods on hikes and play with my daughter at Rod's house, but watching him hunt through the tall grass, go on point, and then retrieve a bird was special. The only thing I can equate it to is watching a professional athlete. Much like a great athlete, you are first captivated by their agility and strength. Then you come to admire the skill and discipline it takes to master a craft. It was thrilling to suddenly see Bailey on point, still as a statue, waiting, waiting, until the bird is flushed, shot, waiting, until Rod gives the signal and then boom, like a rocket he races through the grass and comes bounding back with a bird between his teeth. I would definitely buy a ticket to watch that again. _

Hope a healthy and prosperous New Year in 2014 to all HVF members and guests. May you live up to be the person your Vizsla thinks you are.

RBD


----------



## mlg1900

SniperJohn,

Those are some beautiful hunting pictures! 

How big is your dog? I can't believe it can carry that big goose!


----------



## texasred

Mixed bag. Speck, pintail and 3 bobs.


----------



## texasred

The pond

Cash bring in a duck.

Pic of my husband and Cash relaxing till the next flock comes in.


----------



## SuperV

here is one from this past sunday... I finally got my first grouse! They are tough to hit...Grouse can humble the best shooters...


----------



## R E McCraith

Just back from the pond farm 2c if the ice was gone - these r non hunting photos of a fun day and we will hunt 2moro - at least 80 greenheads rafted up - looks good !!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

ein - from Duck Dynasty - HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY - that is a V off lead - even on recall !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olofsonb

After Hunting This Weekend And Seeing These Pics, It Just Makes Me Even More Excited For When Copper Is Born Later This Month. Kept A Couple Wings For Training Too


----------



## einspänner

Couldn't agree more, REM! After having the quail for 2 weeks, I finally did a formal introduction with Scout yesterday. It was just in the backyard and the neighboring lot, but still great to see her so eager to find them. Today I took out a few more and went to a nearby field, planted some more and took her around on checkcord. She wasn't expecting to find them, so when she finally caught the scent it was like she did a double take. Wait, there's birds here, too!? Such a happy girl! 

What should I be looking for to know when to introduce gun fire? 

Here's her happy recall pic, same location but different day. Hopefully I'll get some training photos in the future. Right now I'm having a hard enough time keeping up with her. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11849573866/


----------



## olofsonb

organicthoughts said:


> You don't really need to look for much in terms of introducing them to gun fire. Most people do it when the pups are still very young... much younger than Scout.
> 
> I would get a pop gun or cap gun that isn't too loud.. put Scout on a check chord and toss a quail on a string for her to retrieve. As she gets the bird, pop the gun. Do it a few times..... Slowly escalate the noise and gun power over time. Shouldn't take too long to get her used to it.
> 
> Gun Dog Supply has a good video tutorial on this.


I Actually Just Compared The Acorn Crimps Poppers And They Actually Seemed Louder Then Just A Primed Hull So I Would Keep That In Mind. Also I Can Get About 1000 Primers For $25 And That's About How Much It Cost For 100 Of ThoseAcorn Crimps.


----------



## texasred

There are different blanks out there. Some are louder than the normal shotgun fire, and some are not.
Make sure you know what you have, before you start with the dog.
We have always introduce retrievers to gunfire while making the retrieve. Pointers, I do it when they are on chase after the flush. Its before I try and steady them on birds. Some people don't like to do it this way. They are of the opinion, that it makes it harder to get the dog steady till sent later. I don't and take each thing in steps. 

1 Puppy bold and running in the field.
2 Intro to birds in controlled environment.
3 Puppy actively searching for birds in the field, with flash points and short holds on birds before chasing them. And much to the dismay of others, I let them catch a couple of them.

I give the pup a little time on numbers 3.
Only then do I start with the primers. I don't do it right at the flush but do it when the pup is actively chasing.
Only after I know the pup is happy with gunfire do I start working on You can't catch the birds. I do this with good flyers. When they start to get the idea, I start blending the yard work with the bird work.

At your dogs age you can do yard work separately from bird work. Teach the dog to stand until released.
Later after gunfire has went well, you can put the two together.


----------



## einspänner

Thanks OT and TR! That makes a lot of sense. I was worried with her being so old and strong relative to a younger puppy that she'd be able to catch even the strongest flying quail. She has caught two and was a bit rough on them, but quickly brought them back to me and released them. I do remember now Mo Lindley or Martha Greenlee saying it helps them get "power over the bird." Hopefully I haven't given myself too much of a problem to work out. I figured I'd freeze one and practice retrieves. I don't want to derail the thread any more, so I'll start a new thread if I have more questions.


----------



## texasred

Other than imprinting birds with her at a young age, she is not that far behind. Most dogs don't see a trainer until 6 months of age, or a little older. Just keep any pressure off her around birds/gunfire until she is confident with both. Praise what she does right, and if she makes a mistake say nothing. You will have plenty of time later to add rules.


----------



## R E McCraith

Red Neck Blind 2day ( erosion control ) mat - pond is up - sun goes down & PIKE did - fell asleep in the blind - it did work !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

Foggy morning


----------



## R E McCraith

Ducks end Jan 26 here in KY - PIKE's & mine are over - the pond is iced over - the ducks have gone south - it has been a great season - jewelry - a freezer full of duck breasts - jerky from the rest 4 PIKE - yesterday went 2 the pond 4 a snow day 4 PIKE - how much fun !!!!!!!! PS - wind chill -20 - A V on the move does not get cold - 4 me - I froze my AZZ off LOL


----------



## texasred

Hard to believe duck season is almost over.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - this Sat - fun trial @ the club - asked & got a shooter so I can take some Pics - it's hard 2 give up my gun - but not often we have snow on the ground - if it works will post - still can hunt set birds till march 15th - on that day Ky open UFTA event - the best pups in the country will be there - how much fun 2 watch !!!!!!


----------



## texasred

Dove has already closed as of last weekend in the south zone.
Sunday is the last day of duck and sandhill crane hunting here. Its slim pickens on ducks, but you can still get a few.
Quail is open till the 23rd of next month, and light goose conservation season opens Monday till March 23rd.
Me and the dogs will still be hunting until the geese leave.

For those unfamiliar with sandhill crane, they are big birds.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - in KY they had 50 tags 4 sandhills - word of caution - a wounded sandhill can kill a pup with it's beak !!!!! we did have over a 100 land in a cut corn field next to the farm - whats fun is they r 1 noisey bird - klack klack LOL


----------



## texasred

Sorry REM, I should have reminded anyone that is thinking of hunting them. A wounded sandhill is one mean bird, and they will go after a dog. They need to be dead, before a dog can safely retrieve them. 
I love the sound they make, reminds me of a prehistoric bird.


----------



## R E McCraith

No fun trial 2day - roads 2bad 2 get birds 2 club - so just a day in the front yard - still almost as much fun !!!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/01/canadian-geese-and-vizslas-in-tahoe.html

I'm not sure what Bailey or Chloe would do if they caught one of these big Canadian Geese.

But they gave it a try until the birds drifted out into the very cold Lake Tahoe early January.


----------



## sniper john

I do hope I can get a crane hunt or two in before the season ends, but it is not looking good. The only crane hunt I did get in this season I fell asleep and woke up with cranes on the ground behind me and blew it when I sat up in a stupor wondering what that noise was. Outside of my recent trip, it seems like there is always something keeping from getting out. Been low sick this week. Frustrating considering I have nearly doubled my crane spread just for this season. 

Dash did me well last year finding a shot crane lost in the marsh on a goose hunt. 










And I know what Dash would do with those geese. 










With the Vizsla's I would say be careful with the larger geese, not just the Cranes. At least till they get some experience. Those big Geese may not have the pointed beak, but can be very aggressive. My Vizsla Blaze on her second Goose hunt I had a big Magnum that sailed into the hillside above us. I sent Blaze for it, but when I found them Blaze and the Goose was in a standoff with the goose's wings flared out in a stance like the Karate Kid movie. I don't remember who made the first move, but as soon as I was on the scene, it was on. Blaze had hold of the Goose and the Goose had hold on Blaze's flank in a wild tussle. I ended it the moment they parted. Fortunately it did not shy her from retrieving Geese, but with some dogs a first encounter like that very well could have. I think any dog will learn by experience how to better handle such predicaments. I know dogs used by guides for retrieving Sandhill cranes learn through experience to avoid getting hurt on a cripple retrieve by hitting the cranes at a hard run. Dash may be figuring it out already. He hit a crippled Snow so hard this year he almost rolled and overshot it before fishtailing back in for the take down. I so wish I could have filmed it. 

This is the goose Blaze had her battle with 8 years ago.


----------



## R E McCraith

RBD - no problem - once in mouth - they play dead - hardest retrive this year is a Red head not dead yet - 30min in the pond - bird up & down - 5deg - recall & back on game - I stopped - PIKE on recall - we got the dead bird b4 leaving the field - me - I stop b4 PIKE - he nevers stops !!!!!


----------



## texasred

Cash had his first experience with ice yesterday. When he stepped on the pond he had a look like "Something is wrong with this water." He looked down at it, and then looked back at us before continuing in.
It was a slow hunt, only 3 teal came in after shoot time, and all 3 were taken. Beautiful birds this time of year.
Let Cash run on some quail and took 2 from the covey.
We had a chance at sandhill, but a coyote had the same idea. The eagle eye birds spotted him and they flew to a neighboring field.
I'll post up a few pictures after I download them to computer.


----------



## harrigab

here's one of Ruby yesterday, she found the only pheasant in the wood (we were doing a boundary sweep) it was quite dark in the wood so I've lightened it up the best I can


----------



## harrigab

and here's another before she got quite so muddy lol!


----------



## Ozkar

Vermin control....


----------



## texasred




----------



## texasred




----------



## Ozkar

Great pics TR. I love the retrieve pic. The point pic is a cracker too. I'll have to get a video of Astro's points. His first deer locator point is easy to miss if you don't know him. It's a flick of the head to me and then a flick of the head towards the deer. As we get closer to the deer it increases in intensity until he's rigid.....  Funny dog...........


----------



## R E McCraith

UFTA Trial last weekend


----------



## texasred

This is not a picture that I took, but its one of my favorites.
Its a picture of my female June's mom. and I believe it was taken by sniperjohn.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - Woodcocks - Doves on steriods - I love them - PIKE ! not so much - will point - but forced 2 retrive - he likes 2 roll on them - a great upland bird that so many ignore ! in the bag - then in the skillet - they R fantastic ! - keep this a secrect !!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## einspänner

I finally got some pics and a video of Scout working on tracking a pheasant. Her recall is usually much better. ;D 







Videos here: http://flic.kr/p/kwZT6r
http://flic.kr/p/kx4FA3


----------



## redbirddog

I love a water retrieve of a wild pheasant only wounded by the shot. ;D

RBD


----------



## tknafox2

I Just loved these!!
All of these photos show the dogs having so much fun, even though they may be working, it is on their faces, and in their body language... They are having FUN!!!


----------



## einspänner

Duck retrieval training with the local navhda club. Her first lives ones and absolutely no hesitation on her part! She'll have to learn how to hold them better though. She kept carrying it by the tail and one time it was basically swimming in front of her while she held on. ;D Silly girl.


----------



## texasred

Love the pictures, and it looks like she is coming along nicely.


----------

